# Has anyone ever tried "Cedarshield" wood treatment for turnings?



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm curious about this product called

Cedarshield. They show some demo videos on this site.





I'm tempted to try some, but I wonder if any of you LJs have ever used this product.

It looks like a good thing.

GoodsCustomCarpentry has this thread on using "Pentacyyl" wood treatment.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a review of the company CedarCide which sells Cedarshield on Dave's garden - albeit for their insecticide products. In general, I would say this sounds like a dodgy place -or at least their business practices are suspect and don't seem entirely forthcoming and honest

Ben Oldag, the main reference for their scientific studies, may be an employee of the company and I could find little or no other information on him other than text prepared by the company itself. The best I could determine is that Ben Oldag is an agricultural reporter. I could find nothing on the so-called 'KES Scientific Technology Report' There is a company called KES Science & Technology which seems unrelated.

I'm always interested in new methods of wood preservation especially non-toxic ones but Cedarshield doesn't convince me that thay have found something so effective and permanent that only they have the secret.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks Steve!*

Your research is very helpful.

I'll wait & see if anyone has any experience in using this product.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

One that has been on my list to try is Cetol SRD (siding, rail, deck). It's supposed to have solid particles that block the UV rays. My experience has been that the new rules about toxic wood coverings have destroyed just about all exterior types of products. A guy in the boat marina referred me to Cetol. Thought I'd try it next spring when I have to make planter boxes for church.


----------

